

Ask/Show HN: Upgrading password-hashing schemes without user intervention - peteretep
https://gist.github.com/1051238

======
peteretep
I started thinking about this after hearing MtGox talk about how they were
'gradually migrating' users over to a new hashing scheme.

~~~
darkxanthos
Can't you just hash the hash using the new algo and then when they log in
update to a "correct" hash?

~~~
peteretep
Yes, that's exactly what you'd want to do

